# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software)  Lg Optimus L9 P760 hard reset

## mohamed73

**   * Warning! All data will be lost!*   1.Power off your phone 2.Press together volume down + home button + power button until Android logo appears on screen 3.Wait until the phone restarts

----------

